

My Hacker School experience so far - jconnolly
http://foobarmustache.tumblr.com/post/20927915391/my-hacker-school-batch-2-experience-so-far

======
colinmarc
I'm also in the current batch of hacker school. It's been a humongously, life-
changingly fantastic experience.

Before I did hacker school, I thought I was a good programmer. But being in a
room with 20 incredibly smart people really makes you realize what you don't
know. Since joining, I've:

    
    
        -Authored a (now-committed) patch to the python core 
        -Written a SPDY implementation
        -Contributed to many open source projects
        -Learned C and Rust
    

I've also made friends that I hope to keep around for a long time.

In short: If you have any interest, even if you've only done a bit of
programming before, apply. They select on passion for self improvement, not
skill.

~~~
MengYuanLong
Could you be more specific about the minimum level of programming? My
programming is still in a nascent stage but I am considering applying to HS
and wonder what the minimum bar really is. How would you describe the initial
coding level of the least experienced attendee for your batch?

~~~
jconnolly
I can't speak for the founders, but it seems that if you can write fizzbuzz,
and in your interview genuinely express an interest in programming, you've got
a really good shot at admission. There will be an expanding class size, and
I'd wager that the admission ratio will be comparable to last batch. Be
confident, study up in the interim, and want it!

EDIT: I'm not too comfortable singling out the skillsets I'd qualify as 'least
experienced'. Suffice it to say there are people who do not come from
professional programming backgrounds who have picked up enough to write up
fizzbuzz, and speak intelligently about the things they've used in the past,
and would like to work on in the future.

~~~
MengYuanLong
Thanks to all of the replies even though I'm only posting under Jconnolly!

You all succeeded in answering my question and making me consider applying
more deeply.

I certainly can write FizzBuzz but I was rather intimidated by the projects
that attendees were working on.

Thanks a bunch!

------
2bithacker
Damn it. Stop making it sound so cool. I just applied and I don't need any
more competition >_<

Seriously though, it sounds awesome. My CS skills are up to scratch but I'm
still a pretty young programmer so I hope I can keep up (assuming I get in).

------
krschultz
I would love to spend 3 months doing this. I just browsed Hacker School's
website and the application question 'If you had time to write any software,
what would you build' made me salivate.

~~~
jconnolly
You should consider it, Schultzy ;D. It feels like what I imagine a mini
Y-combinator would be. Similar network effects, more emphasis on being a good
programmer than a sustainable business. For the programmer's programmer.
They're also mid-way through systematizing the placement process a bit more.
It's definitely on its way up.

I managed to continue working at diminished capacity for Bug Labs, and it was
a LOT of work to manage both, but it's really worth it.

~~~
krschultz
I like the description programmer's programmer.

If I had more funds to sustain myself I'd try to do a batch at Hacker School
and then a session at Founder Institute and go into full-time entrepreneurship
really well prepared.

But I either need a situation where I can work 20 hours a week to pay the
bills or I need to start taking out of the pot I'm saving for starting a
business. We'll see what happens.

------
dpiers
Nick, Dave, and Sonali have set up a really cool program and it seems to be
attracting programming talent like YC attracts entrepreneurial talent.

I was accepted for batch[3] in early Feb and planned on quitting my game
industry job and moving to NYC this summer, but a month ago I got an offer
from an awesome YCS11 company and ended up moving to SF instead. Best wishes
to everyone who ends up going, it's a shame I won't be able to hack with you
all. :)

------
achompas
I seriously entertained joining HS before accepting an internship offer for
this spring. The Hackruiter people are excellent, and I've heard great things
about the program from HS alums. Apply to Hacker School so I can live
vicariously through you!

------
acoutious
Just read this article and visited "Hacker School", I really love this way of
learning and sharing. I will join in Hacker School if I'm an American, but I
live in China and it's far beyond my life, sigh...

~~~
MengYuanLong
I would be interested in meeting up for fun/ programming practice/ etc.
depending on where you live here. If you would like, shoot me an email and we
can chat :)

 __Edit: ninja

~~~
acoutious
I can't find your email address...can you write to me?

------
lachyg
Disclaimer: I'm an employee of, and a graduate of DevBootcamp.

To those that feel they don't have enough experience for HackerSchool, or are
just starting out in programming, or looking to start out in programming, I
could highly recommend <http://devbootcamp.com/>. We're closing applications
shortly for the Summer (June 11th onwards) cohort.

I'd be happy to answer any questions here or via email (lachy@devbootcamp.com)

------
vitno
I really would love to be accepted... It sounds like so many people are
applying though.

~~~
colinmarc
Don't let that stop you from applying, if you haven't already!

